# 53 blue Roadmaster Luxury Liner???



## 56 Vette (Aug 4, 2015)

Saw this one on local craigslist, blue frame and grips, black and chrome tank, white chain guard. I know 53 was also the only year green was available, but I couldn't find any info on blue boys bikes, just the girls had the blue luxury liner and pleasure liner. Couldn't see any over spray in the pics zoomed in and he is calling it original. Any chance a few could have been made, or just a put together bike from some time long ago? Any info appreciated. Thanks Joe.


----------



## 56 Vette (Aug 4, 2015)

Oops, wrong section, mods feel free to move this to the eBay craigslist section. Joe


----------



## vincev (Aug 4, 2015)

Tank and chainguard looks to be added. I think it is a repaint that was pieced together.I would not pay that much if you look at it and can confirm its a repaint.


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 4, 2015)

Not a '53 or at least the badge isn't. The '53 LL had a sculpted badge. Looks pieced together to me. V/r Shawn


----------



## rollfaster (Aug 4, 2015)

Shawn's probably right, but never the less, ride the hell out of it and enjoy.


----------



## 56 Vette (Aug 4, 2015)

Didn't buy this one, just an oddity I saw and thought I'd see if someone had any info before I went to look at it. Thanks again guys, as always, I appreciate it! Joe.


----------

